# Girls can own GTRs too!! :)



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

New to the board but not to the GT-R life. Wanted to say hi and start sharing my experiences. I have a 2014 Track Edition and have been loving it!!! I am passionate about sharing my experiences with my GT-R and hoping inspiring other women to do that same. 

Enjoy some fun clips I made this weekend of me driving my baby and talking about her 

https://youtu.be/jt_JqHwDFgE

Thanks for the support and looking forward to the discussions!!!

Sai


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

GTR + Hot babe= Youtube Hits

GTR + Hot babe+ Micro Bikini= More Youtube hits:smokin:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus Christ, 

Can't she just be a fellow owner?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Toni is a girl and has a GTR. Welcome to the family. I hope you settle in.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Old news Toni's had her Skyline for years and now a GTR.

Welcome though


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Welcome!

Awaits 40+ page thread opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Good for her.:squintdan


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the site Sai.

Growing number of R35 lady owners.
I can think of at least five I know of anyway, without all the others around the world.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Quickest curbing of a GT-R's alloys ever


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Quickest curbing of a GT-R's alloys ever


Except for Darren and his performance :middlefinger-smiley


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Stealth69 said:


> Quickest curbing of a GT-R's alloys ever


Never heard that before, or parking bumps, or any similar sexist crap.:double-finger:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

NELLEE said:


> GTR + Hot babe= Youtube Hits
> 
> GTR + Hot babe+ Micro Bikini= More Youtube hits:smokin:



GTR + Hot babe + no Bikini top = Viral! :chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Never heard that before, or parking bumps, or any similar sexist crap.:double-finger:


I'm not sexist.... just observant  x


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

Big performance girl..gifts only you + 100 horses

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

barry P. said:


> Except for Darren and his performance :middlefinger-smiley


LMFAO yeah but that boy is a rare breed


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

barry P. said:


> Except for Darren and his performance :middlefinger-smiley



Can he beat curbing it on the way out the dealer? Mate did that in his brand new R8 V10... didnt realize the radius of the curb was where it was, as he pulled out, scrape.... 1 ruined rear alloy.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice car but why over dub engine sounds on the You Tube vid?


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice indeed, would love one of those.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

jaapio said:


> Very nice indeed, would love one of those.


Car or girl?


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

TREG said:


> Old news Toni's had her Skyline for years and now a GTR.
> 
> Welcome though


Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

CT17 said:


> Welcome to the site Sai.
> 
> Growing number of R35 lady owners.
> I can think of at least five I know of anyway, without all the others around the world.


Awesome. Nice to see Toni already on the thread as well also


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Sai.Y said:


> Interesting. We actually didn't and used the sound from the stock exhaust without any modification of the audio in the cilp. Granted it's not the loudest exhaust note but it isn't dubbed in any of the clips.


Interesting. What I am hearing and what I am seeing with trees and houses in the back ground don't "appear" to match up that's all  3 mins 22 for example


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Stealth69 said:


> I'm not sexist.... just observant  x


I don't believe you've ever seen any of my wheels, but if you had you'd find them quite kerbing free. So I repeat.:middlefinger-smiley


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't believe you've ever seen any of my wheels, but if you had you'd find them quite kerbing free. So I repeat.:middlefinger-smiley


How can you sleep knowing March 17th is only days away???? Early congrats!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm trying not to think about it!!


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

Trev said:


> Car or girl?


:chuckle: the one that keeps me smiling the most...


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Toni is a girl and has a GTR. Welcome to the family. I hope you settle in.


i only found this out a few weeks ago my self :chuckle: not everyone knows this though as some of the replys are like "yes mate" ect you don't call a girl mate


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Lovely car!!

Maybe best not to take your eyes off the road whilst driving recording a video, otherwise it will be only 149 left :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Certainly a car to be proud of :thumbsup:

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'm trying not to think about it!!


hahaha


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

jaapio said:


> :chuckle: the one that keeps me smiling the most...


ummm..the answer is always BOTH!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Sai.Y said:


> hahaha. so true. It is really hard to make a video and drive. I totally underestimated how hard it is!!!


And also illegal lol! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

must be lovely to own that car in the US and have open roads to drive it! :thumbsup:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

Jamesjsy said:


> And also illegal lol! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> must be lovely to own that car in the US and have open roads to drive it! :thumbsup:


Luckily I wasn't filming. Open roads are key! yes!! Some gorgeous roads in the UK - but don't you still drive on the "wrong" side of the road??


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

r32SINGH said:


> nice car :thumbsup:


Thanks!! Normally not a huge fan of a white car but it looks so good on the GTR.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't believe you've ever seen any of my wheels, but if you had you'd find them quite kerbing free. So I repeat.:middlefinger-smiley


Because the car never goes anywhere, and if you drive like you choose cars I'm surprised you get anywhere quickly lol 

And for the record I have seen your wheels...... well Mr Miskins now


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> Mookistar said:
> 
> 
> > Toni is a girl and has a GTR. Welcome to the family. I hope you settle in.
> ...



I don't expect Toni would mind being called mate ?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> I don't expect Toni would mind being called mate ?


don't thing its right to call a girl mate but i know what you mean, mate :chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

evogeof said:


> don't thing its right to call a girl mate but i know what you mean, mate :chuckle:


That's because the only two girls you know are your wife and daughter and you call them wench and ratbag :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't mind mate, have been called worse:chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> That's because the only two girls you know are your wife and daughter and you call them wench and ratbag :chuckle:


i call my daughter brat she likes it :chuckle:


tonigmr2 said:


> I don't mind mate, have been called worse:chuckle:


ill just keep it to toni. 





for now :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

evogeof said:


> i only found this out a few weeks ago my self :chuckle: not everyone knows this though as some of the replys are like "yes mate" ect you don't call a girl mate


Sexist! :chuckle:


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I loathe being called "mate" or "fella"...


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Simonh said:


> Sexy devil geof :chuckle:


i know :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the madhouse Sai. Great car and some great videos


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Definitely.. is the Lamborghini yours also?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> don't thing its right to call a girl mate but i know what you mean, mate :chuckle:


Yes mate :smokin:


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

FRRACER said:


> Definitely.. is the Lamborghini yours also?


Yup. Stable will evolve to the C63s coupe and the Lambo with the C63s becoming my daily unless I end up feeling too emotional about the GTR and keeping it as well


----------



## VSII (Jan 26, 2016)

I just got here but welcome, nice to see a woman interested in gtr's and not just putting up with it because they have to haha


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

VSII said:


> I just got here but welcome, nice to see a woman interested in gtr's and not just putting up with it because they have to haha


Thanks!!! so cool to say! The car is pretty incredible.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

welcome.....


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

perhaps there should be a thread for girls (stickyed) my spouse considers herself the owner of ours and would love other girls to share experience with.


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

compliments to the car and especially her beautiful girlfriend

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

my GTR alpha 10 kit 1300 hp

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

marcopaglia said:


> compliments to the car and especially her beautiful girlfriend
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


That's cute. I like that


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

All piston..rods..valve and valve springs..injector..pumps...ams fuel rail..intercooler...turbokit a10...trasmission updates shep stage 3....and many other things

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

it leaves you without breathing as your beauty

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

you are a beautiful and performing girl..I'm sorry you are in Italy or I wore a ride with my car

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What's this?

A dating agency?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow a female posts on the forum, and it all goes nutz! lmao


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Wow a female posts on the forum, and it all goes nutz! lmao


Quick RRR-Charm mode activated!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Quick RRR-Charm mode activated!


haha, people gonna start waving their BHP willy's around as well soon!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chronos said:


> haha, people gonna start waving their BHP willy's around as well soon!


It's already started, look above...... the full frontal assault has naturally come from Italy.... smooth and casual mention of his Alpha stance LOL


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Quick RRR-Charm mode activated!


No mate, R-R-OFF setting.

You want that back end fast and loose :nervous:


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Sai.Y said:


> If your wife loves the car you share than let's hear from her!!! Be great to have her perspective
> 
> 
> Sai
> ...


she does not have a profile here. she's on instagram though.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

It's all about those slip angles....


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sai.Y said:


> As we say in the US, that was smooth
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...


As we say in the UK pass me a bucket !!!!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes girls certainly can! 

You are not alone, I've met a few.. Enjoy the car, they are amazing aren't they!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

vxrcymru said:


> Yes girls certainly can!
> 
> You are not alone, I've met a few.. Enjoy the car, they are amazing aren't they!!


My better half drives mine, normally back from track days as I sleep !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sai.Y said:


> haha. How often do you track your car?
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...


5 charity days, normally another 5-10 track days and about 10 drag days and one comp called ten of the best (drag/standing KM and handling course) that I do in RWD. Plus a couple of trips to the Ring in Germany and a couple of airfield 1.2 mile days


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Uh oh........ looks like the Italian has been out willied....... cue the drama


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Uh oh........ looks like the Italian has been out willied....... cue the drama


Ive heard italian GTR's have 1 forward and 6 reverse gears !!!!!

Any way Im taken !!!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sai.Y said:


> Awesome and gorgeous GTR. You have taken it on the N-ring??? Crazy!
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...


Theres a track day on the 2nd May and Im 100kms away on the 1st , trackday is booked but we will have a run down to watch and if theres any spaces me and the mrs will try get on, she's as bad as me, nothing frightens her.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sai.Y said:


> Awesome!!!!!!! Would love to hear how that goes!
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...


Well ....................I hope, will get some footage hopefully but unless you know it well it pays to be cautious or pay the price and it takes years to learn. Short circuits are different and easy to learn and most have decent run off so you can push a little but the Ring wont take any prisoners.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sai.Y said:


> Such good advice!!! Many baby steps for me first!!!
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...


Yup, just when you think it wont bite it will !!! 50 secs in


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Sai.Y said:


> Great. Is she open with passing it on? Mine is in the signature below.
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...



Yes, of course. She already started following you yesterday. 
hers is Louisejensense (search L.jensen also works).


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sai.Y said:


> haha. Almost spit out my coffee on that one!
> 
> Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY9...615k5ElVuFFbmw
> Follow me on Instagram: hey_sai_y


And also a comedy mode lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sai.Y said:


> Ok..so I get the concept slip angles..part of my learning so question - we can affect slip angles simply just by employing different tire types correct? What the best ways to optimize and increase the slip angle for the GTR?
> 
> Sai
> 
> ...


Different tyres will work with in different slip angle range, suspension setting also has an affect but then as a driver by employing and using different techniques you can induce those angles at will.

More Information here:

Slip Angle


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

MonacoMaven said:


> Yes, of course. She already started following you yesterday.
> hers is Louisejensense (search L.jensen also works).


Excellent. I will follow her too!!! Great she is following me as well


----------



## Ahmedm353 (Mar 10, 2017)

That's like sugar spice and everything nice...


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

Ahmedm353 said:


> That's like sugar spice and everything nice...


 haha


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like Sai.Y was sent to Colchester then


----------

